# Chagoi schwimmt mit dem Kopf nach unten



## robert37 (19. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen

Ich habe gestern gesehen das mein großer Chagoi leicht mit dem Kopf nach unten schwimmt .

Er wird von den anderen angestupst oder abgefressen wie auch immer.
Er frißt aber ganz normal sobald Futter ins Wasser kommt .
Das wäre um den ein Jammer wenn der was hätte .Er ist ca 85cm Groß.
Äußerlich kann man soweit nichts sehen.

Unser Problem ist das wir am Samstag in Urlaub __ fliegen für eine Woche .Bis dahin hab ich nicht mehr viel Zeit.
Ich vermute mal __ Parasiten ,ob ihm ein Salzbad hilft .

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal helfen.
Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung die anderen Koi haben nichts,springen aber manchmal abends .Das hab ich bei ihm aber noch nicht gesehen.

Liebe Grüße
Robert


----------



## dragsterrobby (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Robert,
ich habe genau das selbe Problem, schau mal bei mir!


----------



## robert37 (19. Juni 2014)

Bei mir sehe ich aber nix am Koi der hat keine weißen Flecken und das Wasser hab ich auch nicht komplett getauscht .

Das würde ich auch nie machen


----------



## dragsterrobby (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Robert, das meinte ich auch nicht sondern:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/koi-taumelt-im-teich.42418/


----------



## toschbaer (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Robert,
Vielleicht kennst Du den Spruch - "Deine Koi stehen gut"
Das heißt nicht, dass sie bald anfangen zu laufen ,  sondern-
die Koi sind gut konditioniert und zeigen keine Mangelerscheinung.
Die Koi haben eine gesunde Ausstrahlung, keine Hauttrüber und die Farben sind sauber und glänzen.

Wenn Dein Koi leicht kopfüber steht ist entweder Dein Nitratwert nicht in Ordnung oder er hat andere Plagegeister.
In Deinem Fall- sage ich mal- der Nitratwert ist zu hoch.  Dann solltest Du 30% WW machen und gib 15 kg Salz in Dein Teichwasser- dies ist keine Salzbehandlung, sondern senkt den Osmosedruck und die Koi nehmen den Sauerstoff besser auf und fühlen sich 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## dragsterrobby (19. Juni 2014)

Moin Friedhelm,
würde das bei mir dann auch zutreffen, natürlich mit weniger Salz?


----------



## toschbaer (19. Juni 2014)

ja


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Friedhelm,
wie berechnest du die Menge Salz die ins Wasser kommt gibt es da eine Faustformel bei 1000 L Wasser 1kg Salz oder wie ist das?

LG Angelika


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juni 2014)

Servus,

Ich häng mich hier mal rein, 

eine Aufsalzung ist nur dann möglich wenn die Koi absolut Fit sind.Denn steht eine Behandlung mit Medis bevor,sind Wechselwirkungen zu erwarten. 

*Wie Salzt man auf?*
z.B
Wenn man eine 0,3% Aufsalzung machen möchte :
300gr auf 100 Liter
3KG auf 1.000 Liter ( 3KG pro m³)
Wichtig ohne Jod,das geht auf die Kiemen. 

LG Chris


----------



## robert37 (19. Juni 2014)

dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Hallo Robert, das meinte ich auch nicht sondern:
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/koi-taumelt-im-teich.42418/



oh
ich hatte einen anderen Beitrag gesehen


----------



## robert37 (19. Juni 2014)

Danke zuerst mal für die schnellen Antworten  also wie schon gesagt die anderen sind topfit.

Das Problem ist das ich nur noch morgen habe da wirds mit Medikamenten schwierig.

Salz hab ich da das wäre die schnelle einfache Lösung.

Wie war das noch der Biologie macht das nichts mit dem Salz nicht das mir der ganze Teich kippt der ist top klar keine Algen nix.
Wasserwechsel ist auch kein Problem .


----------



## robert37 (19. Juni 2014)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> Vielleicht kennst Du den Spruch - "Deine Koi stehen gut"
> Das heißt nicht, dass sie bald anfangen zu laufen ,  sondern-
> die Koi sind gut konditioniert und zeigen keine Mangelerscheinung.
> ...



Hallo Friedhelm 

das wäre für mich jetzt die einfachste und schnellste Lösung bis Samstag

liebe Grüße
Robert


----------



## toschbaer (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Angelika,
10 - 30g auf 1000 Liter Teichwasser.
Gibt es eine Faustformel-- keine Ahnung, weil jeder Teich anders tickt. Der eine Teich hat nur Wasser - der andere Pflanzen und meiner hat z.B. viele Pflanzen und Substrat und einen großen Filter ( Biofilmrohr- Pflanzenbodenfilter- Rieselfilter und einen 3,5m³ großen 4Kammerfilter)

Nein Robert,
die Biologie wird nicht mal angetastet und Du kannst Dein Wasser immer noch zum Blumengießen nehmen. Ist Deine Biologie ausreichend für die Umwandlung Ammonium- Nitrit - Nitrat usw.?
Beobachte Deine Fische, die Du am besten kennst und WW ist immer gut

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## meinereiner (19. Juni 2014)

toschbaer schrieb:


> ...
> 10 - 30g auf 1000 Liter Teichwasser.
> ...



10 - 30 g auf 1000 Liter? Was soll das bringen? 
Oder war das ein Tippfehler?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## toschbaer (20. Juni 2014)

meinereiner schrieb:


> 10 - 30 g auf 1000 Liter? Was soll das bringen?
> Oder war das ein Tippfehler?
> 
> Servus
> Robert



Schönen guten Tag Robert,
kein Tippfehler!
So kommt der Fisch besser mit dem giftigen Nitrit zurecht!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## krallowa (20. Juni 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Servus,
> 300gr auf 100 Liter
> 3KG auf 1.000 Liter ( 3KG pro m³)
> Wichtig ohne Jod,das geht auf die Kiemen.
> LG Chris


 


toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Angelika,
> 10 - 30g auf 1000 Liter Teichwasser.
> 
> Friedhelm


 
Faktor 100 ist schon ein Unterschied.

Würde mich interessieren, welche Menge sinnvoll ist und ob es den Pflanzen schadet?


----------



## robert37 (20. Juni 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich häng mich hier mal rein,
> 
> ...



Hallo Chris 

Also wie ich sagte alles anderen sind topfit fressen wie verrückt.

Aufsalzen mache ich eigentlich nur im Winter im Sommer hab ich das noch nicht gemacht.

Liebe Grüße
Robert


----------



## robert37 (20. Juni 2014)

Hier ist ein Bild vom guten Stück heute gehts im anscheinend schon wieder besser und frißt wie immer ganz normal


----------



## meinereiner (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Friedhelm, und auch alle anderen,

ich hab mal ein bisschen recherchiert. Es ist tatsächlich so (zumindest laut anderen Artikeln die ich gefunden habe),
dass rein zur Bekämpfung der Nitrit-Problematik - z.B. wegen (noch) nicht eingefahrenen Filter - eine relativ geringe Salzmenge
ausreichend ist. Wobei in einem Artikel von 40 bis 50 g pro 1000 Liter die Rede ist. In anderen Artikeln wird ist die Rede von bis zu 0,3 %. 
Was einer Menge von 3 kg pro 1000 Litern entspricht.

Das Aufsalzen wird in den diversen Foren (und auch hier) immer wieder kontrovers diskutiert.
Wobei es ja nicht immer ganz klar ist, worauf die Befürworter und vor allem die Gegner ihre Meinungen (Argumente ?)  begründen.
Viel wird ja von anderen Artikeln abgeschrieben, und der genaue Ursprung ist nicht mehr auszumachen. 
Eine wissenschaftliche Quelle wäre da sehr hilfreich. Wobei dabei unter Umständen auch verschiedenste Interpretationen möglich sind.

Für mich ist es so, dass das Aufsalzen (auch prophylaktisch) ein geeignetes Mittel ist, um kleinere Probleme zu bekämpfen, bzw. nicht entstehen zu lassen.

Ich selber hab immer mindestens einen 25 kg Sack Meersalz als Reserve für 'Notfälle' bereit liegen, 
und habe auch davon schon in manchem Jahr Gebrauch gemacht (bzw. machen müssen).
Man kennt ja seine Fische. Wenn ich sehe, dass die Fische relativ lustlos in der Kurve hängen, kommt Salz rein.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, könnten es einmal 15 kg (oder sogar mehr) gewesen sein (bei ca. 7000 Litern Wasser).

Erst vor ein paar Wochen habe ich vor meinem Urlaubsantritt prophylaktisch ca. 4 kg Salz in den Teich gekippt (eigentlich in den Vortex).
Die Fische merken es sofort, wenn aus dem Filter aufgesalzenes Wasser kommt, und stellen sich alle vor das Einflussrohr.
Es scheint ihnen also zu gefallen. 

Negative Auswirkungen auf die Pflanzenwelt und übrige Tierwelt habe ich nicht feststellen können. 
Und ich nehme auch weiterhin das Wasser aus dem Abschäumer zum Gießen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Robert,
ich bin auch ziehmlich verunsichert, da die Mengenzugabe von Salz soooo unterschiedlich ist!!!!


----------



## krallowa (20. Juni 2014)

Das hört sich sehr interessant an, danke @meinereiner 

Wird das Salz vorher aufgelöst, oder wie wird kann man das Salz so verteilen das überall Salz ankommt und nicht an einigen Stellen viel und anderen kein Salz hinkommt?
Baut sich das Salz mit der Zeit wieder ab oder setzt es sich am Boden und den Wänden als weißer Belag ab?


----------



## Sternenstaub (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
genau diese Fragen habe ich mir auch gerade gestellt zu dem bin ich etwas verunsichert was die drei Kilo pro 1000L betrift das wären ja bei 35000L Wasser 105kg Salz kann das so angehen oder wo liegt mein Fehler da erscheint es mir schon logischer mit 10 - 30g pro 1000L Wasser auf zusalzen.
War immer der Meinung in meinem Teich schwimmen Süßwasserfische.
Bitte helft mir das zu verstehen.

LG Angelika


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo,



Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir das zu verstehen.


 Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch!!!


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juni 2014)

Werde nachher mal was genaueres dazu schreiben, wenn ich dazu komme.


Aber die Meinungen gehen da auseinander trotzdem gibt es Mittelwerte, so wie ich schon schrieb mit meiner Dosierung. 

Es gibt sogar Kurzeitbäder die bei 100 Gramm pro Liter Ligen um __ Parasiten radikal den gar aus zu machen.

LG Chris


----------



## koiteich1 (20. Juni 2014)

Was ich hier schreibe ist nur *meine Meinung *und keine Belehrung:
Einen Teich mit 105 KG Salz auf zu salzen finde ich nicht OK und ich würde auch nie meinen Teich aufsalzen wenn es nicht *absolut *notwendig wäre !!!
Wurde ja schon geschrieben wenn danach mit Medis behandelt werden muss ist es recht mühselig das ganze Salz wieder aus dem Teich zu bringen.
(Aber das wollen wir hier nicht diskutieren.)
Das ausbringen des Salzes geschieht natürlich nur mit sehr großen Wasserwechseln die dann Temperaturschwankungen hervorrufen könne das die Koi auch nicht gerade mögen.
Bei zb. einem Nitrit-Pik kann man ein wenig Salz einbringen wenn er über Tage nicht runter geht.(um das Nitrit für die Kiemen ungiftig zu machen)
Aber selbst hier macht es nichts wenn das Nitrit mal 1-2 Tage bei 0,5 steht.Natürlich sollte es dann auch wieder Bergab gehen.
Wenn ich ein Salzbad mache behandele ich die Fische immer außerhalb des Teiches.
Eine Wanne 30Ltr mit Teichwasser füllen und pro Liter Wasser 25gr. Salz.
Wichtig immer erst den Fisch ins Wasser und dann langsam das Salz über den Lüfterstein dazu geben.
Eine 2. Wanne mit Wasser (ohne Salz) bereit stellen um den Koi nach dem Salzbad noch in Ruhe abschleimen zu lassen.
Den Koi dann für ca. 30-45Min bei guter Belüftung und unter ständiger Beobachtung im Salzbad paddeln lassen.
Sollte der Koi anfangen zu taumeln oder zu kippen sofort in die mit Teichwasser gefüllte 2. Wanne umsetzen.
Aber Achtung abdecken nicht vergessen den es kann vorkommen das die Koi springen

Wer also die Möglichkeit hat (und die sollte eigentlich jeder haben) sollte ein Salzbad immer außerhalb des Teiches machen

Chris hat es ja schon angesprochen das es auch höhere Salzdossierungen gibt aber dazu werde ich hier niemanden raten denn wer sich nicht auskennt kann
auch sehr schnell seinen Koi himmeln.


----------



## Sternenstaub (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Armin,
genau das ist es ja was mir nicht einleuchtet und mir unmöglich erscheint und das habe ich auch so geschrieben, natürlich werde ich keine 105kg Salz in meinen Teich kippen aber das war wie schon gesagt ddie Frage.

LG Angelika


----------



## meinereiner (20. Juni 2014)

Also verunsichert bin ich nicht, ich hab da ja inzwischen eigene - positive - Erfahrungen gemacht.

Also ein (dauerhaftes) Aufsalzen bis 0,3 % stellt kein Problem dar (so zumindest wird es auf verschiedenen Internetseiten beschrieben,
und so habe ich es auch gemacht)
Die einzige Einschränkung scheint nur in Verbindung mit gewissen Medikamenten zu bestehen.
Zumindest liest man darüber immer wieder. Aber welche Medikamente das genau sind, weiß ich nicht.
Ich hab auch bislang (toi toi toi) noch keine gebraucht.

Wobei das Aufsalzen in dem Sinne ja nicht wirklich dauerhaft ist, da ja durch Teilwasserwechsel (wie auch immer der bewerkstelligt wird),
das Salz nach und nach aus dem Teich wieder verschwindet.

Es bildet sich auch kein Belag oder sonst was, da ja das Salz immer in Lösung bleibt. Es sind ja keine Konzentrationen wie im Toten Meer.
Ich persönlich schütte das Salz in den Mittelabfluss meines Vortex. Das mach ich auch nicht vorsichtig und langsam, sondern schnell.
Das Salz braucht so oder so eine Weile bis es aufgelöst ist.
Mir hat mal jemand gesagt nicht direkt in den Teich schütten, da sonst eventuell Salzkörner in die Kiemen kommen können, und diese vielleicht verätzen.
Ob das stimmt, und vorkommen kann, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab aber schon von anderen gehört, die es direkt in den Teich geschüttet haben,
und auch keine Probleme hatten. 
Bei entsprechender Sonneneinstrahlung kann man sogar beobachten, wie das salzhaltige Wasser in den Teich einströmt (Schlierenbildung durch unterschiedlich dichtes Wasser!). Und wie vorher schon geschrieben. Die Fische (Kois) bekommen das sehr schnell mit, und bilden eine richtige Traube um den Wassereinlass.

Warum das Ganze? 
Steht auf verschiedensten Internetseiten. Es geht da immer um die Osmose bzw. den Osmosedruck. 
Eine größere Salzkonzentration (natürlich nur bis zu einer gewissen Konzentration) erleichtert den Fischen das Leben im Wasser.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo ,
ich hab mein Wasser früher auch aufgesalzen, mit 1 kg Salz auf 1000 Liter, 
bis man mir* hier* in diesem Forum beigebracht hat, daß das nicht gesund sein kann.
Unsere Gartenteichfische sind keine *Brackwasserfische *.
Definition : 
Unter *Brackwasser* versteht man See- oder Meerwasser mit einem Salzgehalt von 0,1 % bis 1 %.
Der Rest dazu steht hier :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brackwasser


----------



## koiteich1 (20. Juni 2014)

Es sieht leider so aus das irgend einer sagt Salz ist gut im Teich und schwups haut auf einmal jeder Salz rein.
Habe ich vor Jahren auch mal gemacht weil es gegen Algen gut helfen sollte aber ich habe mich eines besseren belehren lassen.
Nur sollte man sich die Frage stellen Wann und für was soll einfach mal nur Salz in den Teich kippen gut sein 
Darauf bekommt man dann leider von den Leuten die es machen keine erklärende Antwort.
Es geht lange gut und wenn dann (was keiner hoffen will) mal mit Medikamente behandelt werden muss und man nicht mehr an das Salz denkt (weil es ja schon Gewohnheit ist)kommt der super Gau und keiner weis warum.
Auch ein Koidoc verweist darauf das bei einer Medikamentenbehandlung kein Salz im Teich sein soll.
Da entweder gefährlich für die Fische oder es schwächt das Medi.
Aber das ist leider so wie wenn man Probleme mit den Fischen hat da wird auch mal schnell etwas in den Teich gehauen in der Annahme das es hilft ohne vorher nach der genauen Ursache geforscht zu haben.
Hier in dem Forum werden von etlichen Usern doch recht gute Ratschläge gegeben die dann aber leider von den Betroffenen nicht umgesetzt werden.
Dann kommen Vorschläge die einfach zu machen sind aber nichts bringen und die werden probiert


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juni 2014)

Servus,

Ich sehe das wie @koiteich1 und @jolantha 

Bevor ich jetzt noch Stundenlang Texte dazu tippe,verweise ich auf meine Koipäpstin 

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/viele-teichbesitzer-salzen-ihren-teich-auf,.html

LG Chris


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Robert, 
was macht denn Dein Fisch heute ?


----------



## robert37 (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jolantha
Was ich so sehen kann verhält er sich heute ganz normal frisst ,hab noch nicht gesehen das er heute mit dem Kopf nach unten stand .

Hab heute ca 25 % Wasser gewechselt und ca 15 kg Salz in den Teich gemacht .

Wasserwerte sind alle ok mal schauen
Ich hoffe es geht 1 Woche alles gut .


----------



## robert37 (21. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Ich glaube wir können entspannt fahren es sieht alles schon wieder deutlich besser aus .

Danke nochmal an alle für die schnellen antworten und Tips.

Liebe Grüße
Robert


----------



## meinereiner (21. Juni 2014)

Um hier einem möglichen Missverständnis vorzubeugen:
Ich bin kein Verfechter des dauerhaften Aufsalzens von Teichen. 
Da war vielleicht eine meiner Formulierungen im letzten Artikel nicht ganz eindeutig.
Ich sehe das genau so wie in dem Artikel auf fishcare.
Aufgesalzen wird nur, wenn die Fische eine gewisse Auffälligkeit zeigen,
bzw. wie vor kurzem, vor meinem Urlaubsantritt, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. 
Wobei das nur ca 4 kg Salz für den ganzen Teich waren. 

Und wegen Algen wird bei mir schon gar nicht gesalzen.
Dafür hat man ja einen ordentlichen Filter  .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## robert37 (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo Robert

Bei mir waren es jetzt 15 kg auf über 65000 Liter .Wenns denn hilft ist alles ok .

lg
Robert


----------

